# Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?



## _DrPig_ (31. Dezember 2016)

*Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Hallo Community, 

bei der Zusammenstellung eines Office PCs ist mir folgende Sache aufgefallen:

Bei der Wahl des Mainboards fiel die Entscheidung auf das Gigabyte B150-HD3P und auf das Sharkoon MA-A1000 als Gehäuse zurück.
Nun weiß ich aber nicht, ob bei dem Mainboard oder dem Gehäuse Abstandshalter für das Mainboard mitgeliefert werden.

Benötige ich überhaupt Abstandshalter (um z.B. Kurzschlüsse zu verhindern), und falls ja, weiß jemand, ob bei den genannten Komponenten (B150-H3DP und Sharkoon MA-A1000) solche mitgeliefert werden?

Daher Handbücher und die Bilder der Produkte waren leider nicht sehr ergiebig, weshalb ich mich über eine Antwort freue.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## _DrPig_ (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Hallo dnlkrsch, 

danke für die Antwort / Info. 

Bei meinem be quiet! Silent Base 600 waren keine notwendig, da die Löcher für die Schrauben leicht angehoben waren. Weiß jemand, ob das bei diesem Sharkoon Gehäuse auch so ist oder ob da Abstandshalter beiliegen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Die Abstandshalter liegen dem Gehäuse bei oder sind sogar schon verbaut oder die Stellen entsprechend hervorgehoben. Falls man die selbst montieren muss sollte man zuerst das Board betrachten und dann im Mainboardtray ( dort wo das Board verbaut wird ) die nötigen Stifte eindrehen. Nötig sind die da ansonsten das Board nicht in das I / O Shield passt und 2. verhindert es Kurzschlüsse die durch die Lötfahnen etc. auf der Rückseite des Boardes vorhanden sind mit dem Gehäuse in Kontakt zu kommen.


----------



## Streichholzmann (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Hab nun mal die Kundenrezensionen auf amazon durchgelesen.. 
hier ein paar Auszüge

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren Schrauben und Abstandshalter für das Netzteil, Mainboard und Geräte mit dabei.

Das heißt man kann erst mal (nach dem man die Abstandhalter eingesetzt hat) ausprobieren welche Schrauben zum Einschrauben des Boards gedacht sind. Jedenfalls gibt es genügend Schrauben für alles.

Also sollte eig. alles dabei sein


----------



## _DrPig_ (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Hallo Dr Bakterius und dnlkrsch und Streicholzmann,

danke für die Info und eure Antworten. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*



> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren Schrauben und Abstandshalter für das Netzteil, Mainboard und Geräte mit dabei.


Das ist immer Bestandteil eines Gehäuses wie auch alles andere was man dort verschrauben muss von daher braucht es keine Magenschmerzen


----------



## _DrPig_ (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Hallo Dr Bakterius,

danke für die Info. Merk ich mir für die Zukunft!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Kein Problem. Im Notfall kann auch ein Blick auf die Homepage des Herstellers helfen wo man einen Blick in das " Manual " wirft. Dort steht immer drin was an Zubehör so beigepackt wird, quasi wie ein Lieferschein


----------



## beiju (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Hallo,
welche Schrauben sind denn bei dem Gehäuse fürs Mainboard? Ich meine. Ich die Abshandhalter. Dazu steht nichts im Manual.
Und was passiert, wenn ich die falschen nehme?
Ich habe die schwarzen genommen und hatte seit der ersten Sekunde ein schlechtes Gefühl. Und dann startete auch tatsächlich mein Mainboard nicht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Die Abstandhalter haben oben Einen sechseckigen Kopf mit Gewinde für die schraube.


----------



## beiju (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Das habe ich auf dem Smartphone geschrieben. Es sollte "Ich meine nicht die Abstandhalter" heißen. 🙄


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Achso. Welche Schrauben oben dann in die Halter reinkommen, ist ziemlich egal. Hauptsache, deren Kopf zeigt nicht über den markierten Bereich auf dem Board.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Schwer zu sagen da nicht jeder Hersteller von den Gehäusen den Standard pflegen. In der Regel sind es die etwas dickeren Schrauben mit dem Grobgewinde. Die einen Schrauben würden fast reinfallen oder man bekäme die nicht leicht eingeschraubt, von daher sollte man den Fehler umschiffen können


----------



## MarkusK531 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Wenn der PC nach dem Zusammenbau nicht startet dann solltest das Mainboard nochmal ausbauen und prüfen ob die Abstandshalter nur an den am Mainboard vorgesehenen stellen am Gehäuse eingeschraubt sind. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## beiju (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Antworten.

Es ist viel banaler. Der Power-Switch am gehäuse ist kaputt. Ob Kabel oder Schalter weiß ich natürlich nicht. Wenn ichs am MB überbrücke klappts.
Und es waren tatsächlich die falschen Schrauben. 
Ich habe dadurch eine Menge gelernt: zB Netzteil und MB kurzschließen. Coole Aktion!

Na ja, ich glaube, ich nutze das Gehäuse vorerst dennoch. Nur erstmal mit Schraubendreher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Wenn du das alte Gehäuse abwrackst kannst du den Taster aus der Altlast puhlen und vielleicht lässt der sich sogar richtig verbauen. Einfach schauen oder eines zum auswaiden für paar Cent besorgen


----------



## beiju (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Ich habe kein altes gehäuse, des war vorher und jetzt ein iMac.
Hm, mal schauen. An sich eine gute Idee.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Was hast du als Gehäuse und ist noch Garantie drauf?


----------



## beiju (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Das gleiche, wie der Threadersteller ein MA-A1000 und ich habe schon eine Reklamation gestartet. Deine Idee hört sich dennoch toll an. So weiß ich doch jetzt, wenn ich mal das Problem habe - ohne Garantie - dass ich mir dann ein günstige Alternative basteln kann. Nochmals danke.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Bitte, dann viel Glück mit der Garantie. Einfachste Lösung wäre wenn die einfach nur Einheit ( ich tippe da mal drauf ) versenden um die Bastelorgie zu vermeiden. Vielleicht kannst du davon ja mal ein Foto einstellen damit sehen kann wie das aufgebaut ist


----------



## beiju (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Joa, ich habs dann mal eben ausgebaut. War halt auch viel einfacher als gedacht. xD Danke

Ist nen einfacher schalter. Den kann mir Alternate tatsächlich auch so zuschicken.


----------



## beiju (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Und jetzt nehm ich erstmal den resetschalter. Der taugts vorerst auch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mainboard + Gehäuse - Abstandshalter notwendig?*

Jepp der tut es auch. So wie der aussieht würde der wirklich von anderen Gehäusen passen. Ich fleddere vor dem Verschrotten immer die Schalter und LED raus


----------

